# Audi TT vs a local "detailers" hash up- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Took a call just before going away on holiday from a disgruntled Audi TT owner who had fallen foul to a local so called detailing company's poor attempt at a paint correction.
Without going into too many details, the owner had recently purchased the TT and felt the paintwork could have looked better, so booked a local detailer to correct the finish, in total they took the car away and spent a whole "6 hours" doing their stuff before returning the car back, gave some poor information regarding the sealant etc.. got their money (not cheap) and went away.
Having viewed the car in person it was evident that no attempt had been made in correcting the defects, but a large amount of filler heavy polish had been applied incorrectly via machine.

Now I started of with all good intentions of providing a full and detailed write-up, but once the car was under the halogens, the work involved was a little more than expected and time got away from me, so kept brief but gives a good indication.

*Upon arrival. *














































The usual wash and de-contamination processes carried out,










Quite evidently not done very thoroughly,










*Upon inspection.*














































A nice bit of scouring pad technique,










And not much clearcoat left to work with,










The rest of the vehicle reading pretty well,










Working my way up the cut scale I settled upon a Gloss-it med cut pad (orange) and M105,























































After 18 hours on the cutting stage the paintwork was looking a little more presentable,























































Paintwork refined using M205 on a Gloss-it finishing pad (blue)










*Paintwork sealed with Blackfire wet diamond all surface protection.
*Further topped of with Blackfire midnight sun carnuaba wax.
*Alloys and brightwork polished and then sealed with Blackfire metal sealant.
*Tyres dressed with Megs endurance. 
*Rubber & plastic trim protected using 303 aerospace.
*Glass sealed with Nanolex glass protectant.
*Final wipedown with Britemax detailing spray.

In all 23 hrs spent from start to finish.




































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Great work mate, looks how it should now. Stunning.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Thats actually disgusting how they left it, i am no pro by a long way but i wouldnt have the guts to leave a car in that state, shocking............ 

Sorry forgot to add Cracking job :buffer: :car:


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice job as always ! Don't like the locals who think they can just call themselves detailers , give you guys a bad name .


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

How long ago was the car supposed to have been detailed by the other person?


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Excellent work, the first one photo doesn't look that bad, but until you get up close and personal, you don't realise the difference between a detailer, and someone who likes cars to look shiny, by spending a few hours on it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

stewartmak7 said:


> Nice job as always ! Don't like the locals who think they can just call themselves detailers , give you guys a bad name .


Cheers Stewart, does upset the industry and can potentially put customers off, unfortunately there are cowboys in all trades.



*MAGIC* said:


> How long ago was the car supposed to have been detailed by the other person?


In the last few months I think.


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

The TT avtually looked grey in the before pics the swirls were so bad.
Great work


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Rob :thumb:

I bet the owner was amazed with the difference when it had been done 'properly' .


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Excellent,

I would have been tempted to get the cowboys back so they could see how it looks when done professionally, and then ask for my money back!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice work Rob :thumb:

found a decent detailer and guy in the end , sometimes it takes a couple of goes in life before you find the results you are after .

you Live and learn in life , as said ended up ALL good for the happy customer :thumb: :buffer:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Really great job fella! Could I ask do you run your detailing business from your house?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, another break to catch up on a pro's work :buffer: 

As always, stunning work and absolutely gorgeous finish. 


I really do think that we should have a section for name and shame, that was without doubt P Poor and I would imagine anyone thats picked up a DA would be ashamed of themselves to leave it like that. It takes me 4 hours to decide what combination I want to work with. (OK I know Im slow, perhaps, tortoise and hare ? naaaah :lol: )

Top Gear Ice Cold section depicts Gorgeous marques, perhaps a section of shame called, dont go there, the fires of hell be here :devil: OK diplomacy never was my strong suite  

Great work as usual my friend :thumb:


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Fantastic correction correction!
I'm surprised the scouring pad technique didn't work...it usually works like a charm!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation Rob, looking versy sharp as it should. Some excellent pics:thumb:
Its just unbelievable what these people try to (& unfortunately so often do!!) get away with!!!!!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great turnaround :buffer:
Have fun on your vacation. :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

I really wish that some of you pro's would take photo's or video of your customers reactions when they see how their motors should look.

Top job Rob


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great turn around for the client aswell as restoring his faith in detailers in general too I bet, lovely colour that on the TT

Baz


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats ace work mate love the deep colour it really rewarding to do that kind of colour becuse you see the change so much. and its unbaliveable someone would leave a car in that state and say it corrected. tut tut


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I cant see how a detailer could of left the car like that unless no machine work was undertaken or it was a general cheap valeter which looks as though that was the case with all that polish left in all the creases etc, looks much alike AG srp.
Great save though.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

scottbt said:


> I cant see how a detailer could of left the car like that unless no machine work was undertaken or it was a general cheap valeter which looks as though that was the case with all that polish left in all the creases etc, looks much alike AG srp.
> Great save though.


Re- cheap valeter, certainly wasn't a cheap price charged Scott, more than most detailers charge for a days work, I would assume judging by the buffer trails that some form of machine work had been undertaken.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey good turn around dude,

That's how it should be done.:thumb:

Bet the Guys faith in "Detailers" has been restored.

Russ


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Now thats how its supposed to be done, it looks great. :thumb:

That so called detailer who touched the TT before you should be named and shamed imo.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Re- cheap valeter, certainly wasn't a cheap price charged Scott, more than most detailers charge for a days work, I would assume judging by the buffer trails that some form of machine work had been undertaken.


In that case, what a shocking turnround by the previous, cracking redemption by yourself and a lesson learned for the client I suppose.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that's how it should be done!! stunning results :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

They spent a whole 6 hours...WOW..... :wall:

Good save there, lovely looking car in the end, after a PROPER detailer got their hands on it...

Nice job..

:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice turnaround. Just as well they only spent 6 hours on it , if they had spent 2 or 3 full days it could well have been totally trashed!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

cant really add any more on the so called "detailers". Their work speaks volumes.

Amazing result from yourself Rob, top class.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

stunning , going to have to try the blackfire kit...


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

The difference is night and day - great job


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

That looks amazing, one of the best finishes I have seen in a while. Car looks almost too clean too be true!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning as ever


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Ralphvxr said:


> Thats actually disgusting how they left it, i am no pro by a long way but i wouldnt have the guts to leave a car in that state, shocking............


Superb transformation! I wouldn't have the guts to even continue once I noticed that I'd caused even a small part of the car to look like that. That muppet went on and did the whole car!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now that's more like it 

Don't know how the previous "detailing outfit" had the guts to charge for 6 hours work :wall:

Great work and a proper job this time :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there! just how it should be done


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Fantastic work mate! Looks a different colour altogether now you've finished with it :thumb:

Just goes to show that there's a gulf of difference between a pro and an amateur. I think the majority of people on this site who have half the gear and an idea could have done a better job than the other so called professional detailer. This is one of the problems with the motor trade in general, anyone can pick up a spanner and call themselves a mechanic, anyone can pick up a machine polisher and call themselves a detailer. But it's work like this that seperates the wheat from the chaff... so, good job :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks a completely different colour!! amazing work, I know how hard the darn paint on these things are too!!

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Sod leaving a car in that mess,i hope they have refunded the money!!

Nice work buddy!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice turn around Rob, car is now looking how it should after a proper detail :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Super turnround. V impressive. :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Good grief that was left in some state!

very nice work, love the colour! :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Superb work as usual. Anyway you are the local detailer for us Essex boys!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blimey Rob, they're some mightily impressive reflections on show here!!!

Especially this one: 









Blinding finish mate :argie:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great turn around just shows there is cowboys everywhere


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there mate - top finish :thumb:


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

thats an awsome result .Well done 
10am -4pm is hardly a days work either!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

M.J said:


> thats an awsome result .Well done
> 10am -4pm is hardly a days work either!!


Certainly isn't for a correctional detail, funny enough exactly the hours they worked on the car.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, unfortunately for the owner he thought he had done enough research in finding a local guy to him, their website looked ok and claimed many years experience, it's only when he delved deeper the damage had been done.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome work, true correction in every way!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Quality job that fella! And if you don't get any recommendations from that job, I'd be VERY surprised.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work as always Rob :thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great reflection shots afterwards. Spot on as usaul Rob  Hope you have a nice holiday.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I say name and shame! Ive got pictures of a so called big boy not to far from me who machined a clients car and then he called me after to maintain it and the polish that was left on it was shocking! I dont advertise corrections but people that do should at least carry out the job to a decent standard! 

Makes my blood boil! 

Anyway, nice job by the way. See this on twitter! Any write up fro the one you did yesterday ?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Magic turnaround Jay.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a cracking job fella

the idiot's that were there first actually looked to have dulled the paint


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> Magic turnaround Jay.


His name is Rob :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

deanchilds said:


> I say name and shame! Ive got pictures of a so called big boy not to far from me who machined a clients car and then he called me after to maintain it and the polish that was left on it was shocking! I dont advertise corrections but people that do should at least carry out the job to a decent standard!
> 
> Makes my blood boil!
> 
> Anyway, nice job by the way. See this on twitter! Any write up fro the one you did yesterday ?


Thanks Dean, would hate anyone else to fall victim especially as they are only 15-20 mins from me, but unfortunately it's not really my place to shame them and wouldn't be very professional so to speak, but do agree with you.

Didn't know you was a tweeter, unfortunately the lighting was poor when I detailed the TTS, just took a few afters.







































GSVHammer said:


> Magic turnaround *Rob*.


Cheers fella, edited for accuracy.



paulmc08 said:


> That's a cracking job fella
> 
> the idiot's that were there first actually looked to have dulled the paint


Thanks Paul, yep they definately added a greyness to the finish.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Cheers Rob! 

I retweeted your Coffee and Danish tweet today! 

Im on twitter most of the day, pisses over facebook! Thanks for the pics! 

Perhaps ill bump into you next time your up town.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Just out of interest, what were your paint readings after?

Lovely turnaround :thumb:

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

I have to say , looking at the 3rd pic with all the polish residue left in the door gaps that , if I had left my car in that state 20 years ago when I was using simoniz liquid wax and turtle wax shampoo on it outside my house , I would have been embarrased to drive to the end of the street in it! For a so called Pro , to leave a car in that state in this day and age is an absolute disgrace! Well done on the correction though , the colour looked horrible in the before shots , in the after shots its stunning!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*customer feedback.*

Just received this kind e-mail from the owner of the TT.

_Hi Rob, the car is still looking good, lots of great comments last week on how great it looks, can`t stop checking it out "BRILLIANT!!", gave it a wash on Sunday and I am still over the moon with the results. You are a true Professional in your trade, fantastic job mate, money well spent (at last!!) also the write-up is superb, hope those other clowns read it, thanks again, regards.... _


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

Good work rob.


----------

